# Cutting log Gacheru till 10/12%



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Title says it all.

Currently 91.6kg, 194cm, 16%/17% fat.

Goal 10/12% fat and start bulking. I will quit my cut when I am satisfied with my fat%, never been this low so don't know when I am.

Approach: Train 3 times a week full body, IIFYM, IF (12 till 8 during the day) 2200 kcal, minimum 150g protein and 75g fat. Measure weight every morning, track kcal/macros on MFP, write them down. Measure fat once a week on saturday with calliper measurement. Goal is to lose around 600g a week. Adjust kcal to reach this rate of weightloss. Will weight myself every morning after waking up.

This is taken yesterday:

http://148bcec7bb334341cd98-2fb779bd12ec72d4612275342f2c9187.r31.cf1.rackcdn.com/73e310cd3745a7a845698ab3cf44131a.png

http://148bcec7bb334341cd98-2fb779bd12ec72d4612275342f2c9187.r31.cf1.rackcdn.com/2e956acd4632ac337f3e9942a0d60947.png

Also did order a standing mixer yesterday so protein fluff should be easy to make which can help keeping me full.

Any advice is hugely appreciated. I will keep this thread as simple as possible. Will probably post every evening something like this and fat%/pics once a week:

Date:

Weight:

Kcal:

Macros P/C/F:


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Increased it to 2500 kcal, felt a bit weak. Around 160g protein, 70g fat and rest carbs so higher carbs now and feeling less lethargic now.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In 

Best of luck! :thumb:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bro all the best

But ur not 16%


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

What do you think I am? Last measurement last saturday did put me at 17% with callipers.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Same weight as yesterday. But what fat% do you guys think I have?


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Macros still going nice. 2500kcal is pretty easy. I am not sure though if I will lose fat with this amount of kcal. We will see


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Gacheru said:


> Macros still going nice. 2500kcal is pretty easy. I am not sure though if I will lose fat with this amount of kcal. We will see


Are you using the same macros for non and training days?

Bf prob 20+, but wouldn't worry about it tbh.

Good luck


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Yes I do. Figured it would be smart to keep it simple since more ''fancy'' methods failed in the past.

Date: 10-6-2014

Weight: 90,8

Kcal: 2446

Macros P/C/F: 207/254/61


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Maybe though if I have to cut kcal (carbs) when I stall I will do that first on non training days. Thoughts about that?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

PM me if you want to get down to 10% in 10 weeks


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Obviously I want that but don't see the point in pm'ing you to confirm that.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Weight still 90,8. Im getting impatient lol, 3 days in a row now.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gacheru said:


> Weight still 90,8. Im getting impatient lol, 3 days in a row now.


PM me then, I can get 10lbs off you in 5 days.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

If you want to help me you can just say it here man, maybe some other people can also learn from it


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gacheru said:


> If you want to help me you can just say it here man, maybe some other people can also learn from it


Its about dieting hard, if you post information on the main board that doesnt coincide with all the latest broscience and IIFMM garbage then it gets shot at.

90% of the people on this forum want the easy way out, there isnt one.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Allright u can pm me man, no problem.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gacheru said:


> Allright u can pm me man, no problem.


Lol, you want me to go out of my way to help you?

Good luck with that mate.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

I told u u can pm me. I dont get whats wrong?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gacheru said:


> I told u u can pm me. I dont get whats wrong?


And I told you Im not going out of MY way to help someone who expects me to make the running.

Now you can carry that on all day if you like, its just weak trolling TBH.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Can someone explain me why he wants a pm from me even If I tell him he can pm me? I really dont get it.

Going to the gym now, looking forward to it!


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Date: 11-6-2014

Weight: 90,8

Kcal: 2494

Macros P/C/F: 157/280/74

Just did train also really nice, felt good. Having some shoulder issues already for a while so did not train shoulders and chest today. Might have to do with those carbs, not sure. Feeling good last 2 days, so that is nice.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Lost 200g, oh yeah


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gacheru said:


> Lost 200g, oh yeah


Struth... :huh:


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Haha was more of a joke man. Will wait another week before I change anything.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

If you dont drop 8-10lb in your first week you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Date: 12-6-2014

Weight: 90.6

Kcal: 2609

Macros p/c/f: 148/238/113

Will eat 2400 kcal tomorrow with high carb and low fat. Sweet potatoes and beef for dinner.

I def wont drop that  will likely adjust after a few more days.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Date: 13-6-2014

Weight: 89.8

Kcal: 2423

Macros p/c/f: 174/264/59

Also just trained pretty nice again. Tried a bit of shoulders but not much success. Curious at fat% measurement tomorrow.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

89.2, 16,7% fat. Not happy but not sad either.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> If you dont drop 8-10lb in your first week you are doing it wrong.


Hi man. Wanted to pm you to say I am sorry to act like such a d*ck. I really thought u just wanted me to pm you so you could try to sell me stuff, but looking over a few of your posts it seems that was not your intention. I am not allowed to send pm's it seems so that is why I am doing it this way.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

maybe lower calorie intake to 2200 per day, should be allright.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

banzi said:


> PM me then, I can get 10lbs off you in 5 days.


It's a forum to share knowledge, if we all PM'd each other for help it'd be shít :lol:


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Thanks guys. Did eat too much this weekend. Won't even post progress.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Easy man, just a bit of thought, a couple of years ago I had a similar body shape to yourself (limited muscle, and reasonable bf%) and I can tell you from experience it may be easier to increase your muscle mass before looking to cut that body fat.

I'm a bit shorter than you (5'5'') so my bmr should be slightly lower but I have greater muscle mass and even now cutting at 1800kcal (-500) a day is pretty slow progress on the weight loss front (body comp change isn't a problem currently though).

Roughly speaking your looking at 2000kcal maintenance +200 - 400kcal for exercise so your just about eating at maintenance levels at 2400.

Ideally, if I were you, I'd be looking to build muscle while limiting bf increase, if you can achieve this through hard training and focus on your diet you will likely lower your bf% even if you actual fat mass increases slightly.

Just a thought


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Thanks man. I lost weight last week on 2500 kcal, so guess I have an average maintainance looking at those calculators. I wont cut much, dont worry, but def a little bit


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Each to there own man, just the fat goes a lot easier when you've got some muscle to burn it


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

16-6-2014

Kcal: 2225

Macros p/c/f: 155/175/88

Weight: 93,0

Will train tomorrow again


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Thanks Barton, def dont mind the advice. If you read back you can see my reasoning. Its a personal thing.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Did hit protein, bit low on kcal but wil leave it at this. Wont hurt I figure.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> It's a forum to share knowledge, if we all PM'd each other for help it'd be shít :lol:


If i posted the diet here it would get jumped on by the iifmm brigade.

Its a brutal diet but it works, and it flies in the face of everything you get told these days.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

banzi said:


> If i posted the diet here it would get jumped on by the iifmm brigade.
> 
> Its a brutal diet but it works, and it flies in the face of everything you get told these days.


Pop it up, always keen to learn more


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

OK

eat as much chicken fillet and broccoli as you like with a couple teaspoons of peanut butter

Forget counting cals macros everything else.

There you go.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

banzi said:


> OK
> 
> eat as much chicken fillet and broccoli as you like with a couple teaspoons of peanut butter
> 
> ...


Expected something outlandish lol

Nothing wrong with that, high protein and high fat diet. Plenty of micronutrients from the broccoli


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Thanks man. Can you switch up veggies with green asparagus and brussel sprouts? I might do it like 3 days a week.


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

banzi said:


> OK
> 
> eat as much chicken fillet and broccoli as you like with a couple teaspoons of peanut butter
> 
> ...


How much would you expect to lose say weekly on this diet? And could you mix other meat and begs with it?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Depends on how much water you are carrying and how overweight you are to begin with.

You may be able to eat quite a bit of chicken the first week, after that, not so much.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Second day proper macros done. Wasnt too hard.

Banzi thoughts about refeeding with ur diet?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

You can have a refeed meal Thursday evening if you need it.

But only when you get to 10%.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

banzi said:


> You can have a refeed meal Thursday evening if you need it.
> 
> But only when you get to 10%.


Do you season you're your chicken? Or plain


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

10% will never happen lol. 16% atm man. But might give this a shot for a while. Other veggies fine too?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

How long are you suggesting he only eats chicken and broccoli?

I'm not doubting that this could be a way to loose weight but he's literally eating a low carb, low fat diet with almost 0 nutrients other than protein, limited micro nutrients and modest efa's

If he ends up eating this for weeks do you have any scientific evidence that he's not running the risk of and adverse effects or are you just using him as a test subject?

Op , before you get into this I'd have a think about what your actually getting yourself into , there are clearly risks.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Like I said won't do it fulltime. For example today went 2100 kcal instead of 2500.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

^^

It's not the kcals I'd be worried about it's the limited nutrients, body needs more than chicken & broccoli to perform day to day functions.

It's your body mate and there's plenty of people on here who can give you sound advice, it's your decision if you take it or not, ultimately it's you who lives with the ramifications.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Thats why I would take wheatgrass at the same time too and some fish oil. Has all nutrients afaik. Many people doing a wheatgrass fast and feeling great.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok mate, good luck with it and all that, just wanna say in think putting your health in the hands of a random voice on the internet (one that's been proven to twist reality) is utterly insane. Be nice if it works out for you tho


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Do you season you're your chicken? Or plain


Depends, sometimes a small amount of barbecue sauce, but tend to eat it plain.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bartonz20let said:


> *How long are you suggesting he only eats chicken and broccoli? *
> 
> I'm not doubting that this could be a way to loose weight but he's literally eating a low carb, low fat diet with almost 0 nutrients other than protein, limited micro nutrients and modest efa's
> 
> ...


Depending on your goals this is normally a short term fix to shed weight quickly, 4-6 weeks and you can shed as much as you can in 12 of a normal diet.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Hehe, not even sure yet I will do it man. Just like to be open minded and consider all suggestions.

Lets first try to stick 10 days with my kcal and not binge lol.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Normally? That's still easily long enough to cause nutrient deficiencies, total crack pot stuff.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bartonz20let said:
 

> Normally? That's still easily long enough to cause nutrient deficiencies, total crack pot stuff.


Yes, because getting down to 5 and 6% bf is normally really healthy.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

banzi said:


> Yes, because getting down to 5 and 6% bf is normally really healthy.


Didn't say it was but I don't see a need to compound the situation unless your a competitive pro.

Things like keto , ass and low body fat levels are pretty widely researched and you can base you desision on doing them or not on a wealth of information , what your offering up has been cooked up in the depths of your own mind yet your willing to offer them up to people with no regard to the implications if could cause.

People are easily mis informed, particularly when looking for a weight loss quick fix , perhaps you should give some thought to what you say before posting it to the world as a good idea'


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bartonz20let said:


> Didn't say it was but I don't see a need to compound the situation unless your a competitive pro.
> 
> Things like keto , ass and low body fat levels are pretty widely researched and you can base you desision on doing them or not on a wealth of information , what your offering up has been cooked up in the depths of your own mind yet your willing to offer them up to people with no regard to the implications if could cause.
> 
> *People are easily mis informed, particularly when looking for a weight loss quick fix , perhaps you should give some thought to what you say before posting it to the world as a good idea'*


You could say that to everyone posting anything on here trying to advise someone on the correct way of getting shredded.

Bodybuilding isnt a healthy hobby in case you forgot.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

banzi said:


> You could say that to everyone posting anything on here trying to advise someone on the correct way of getting shredded.
> 
> Bodybuilding isnt a healthy hobby in case you forgot.


I think much of the information on this site overlaps into the real world and is usually quite responsible to be honest.

I'm done with this now, pointless .


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Hehe, focus on me again. Day 3 of cutting, lets stick with kcal again.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Banzi I thought u were natty. Start doubting now if such an extreme diet is good for me.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

91.2 kg this morning. 5 days into my new try to cut now. 2500 kcal atm.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

6 days completed. Almost a new record lawl. Also going to start trigger point therapy with the goal of helping with my chronic pain in my calves. Physio said it was very stiff and that he did feel trigger points.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Gacheru said:


> Title says it all.
> 
> Currently 91.6kg, 194cm, 16%/17% fat.
> 
> ...


from those pics you are nowhere near 91.6kg.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> from those pics you are nowhere near 91.6kg.


Hes 6'3


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

And


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> And


Erm... He's 6ft 3....?

That's a "normal" weight for that height.

If he was 5' 8" at that weight you wouldn't question 91kg


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

If I add my length in an converter it even gives 6'4".

91.4 kg this morning.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Gacheru said:


> Can someone explain me why he wants a pm from me even If I tell him he can pm me? I really dont get it.
> 
> Going to the gym now, looking forward to it!


Think @Bad Alan can explain


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Mey said:


> Think @Bad Alan can explain


Lol I've missed something - who wants who to pm what??

Is someone actually listening to banzi *FACEPALM*


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Kcal today going well again. Woke up feeling really crap so proud about that since I really wanted to binge.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Kcal was good yesterday. 91.4kg this morning. 91.2 91.2 91.4 91.4 last 4 days, last 7 days 2500 kcal.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you taken any measurements mate? Waste etc?


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

No but thats because I did mess up 7 days ago. Will measure fat% with calliper saturday again.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Wouldn't even do it with calipers mate, unless you know what your doing you'll likely do it wrong, I admit my attempts have been way off the mark.

I mean actual measurements with a tape.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

What would u suggest i measure? I got a tape for it. Waist only?


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

91.9 this morning. Trying to stay calm hehe.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Measure the circumpherence of you waiste at your belly button, thighs, biceps, all should be getting smaller even if the scale isn't showing weight loss.

Your belly will prob show the biggest changes.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Belly is also only thing that annoy me. And well, bit too fat around my chest. Thanks man


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

An excellent way of tracking fat loss is by regularly measuring three things:

1) Weight

2) %BF (preferably with calipers, but even electrical resistance is ok for checking trends of going up/down in BF)

3) Measurement around waist

The most important thing is to always take the measurements in the same conditions, in my case when I wake up after going to the bathroom. I normally then wait about 10-15 minutes before taking the measurements. Because there are natural fluctuations of each (weight, %BF using electrical resistance, waist measurement) it is definitely a good idea to track all three.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Another way of tracking fat loss is keeping a calorific deficit and looking in a mirror.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Yeah I do the calliper and weight already. Will start waist too. I look in the mirror too but my mind is playing tricks with me lol.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Also I just went for dry needling therapy. Man that feels weird. Muscle cramping or something, that guy could exactly touch the points that hurt. Curious if this is going to help, would be so sweet.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Going to 2300kcal. After 2 weeks at 2500 kcal, seeing no improvement and not losing fat or weight, I am going to make this adjustment.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

At 2200 kcal atm, already for a few days Measurements still not really different like belly with tape, calliper and just plain weight. Will still try 2200 kcal for a while though. Will make a pic saturday.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Realized that last month I lost only 0.5lbs a week. Also realized that dropping only 100kcal a day ain't going to make much of a difference. Therefore 2000 kcal from now on a day.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Post up some pics, before you started, and now


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Before I started is on page 1. Will make a new pic tomorrow.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Post workout relaxed and flexed


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

90k starting you must have some heavy bones


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Well I am like 194cm so guess that's not too extreme with my skinnyness.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Stuff is still going well here. Apparently this flexible dieting works good for me. Seems I am still getting leaner for sure. Also decided that if I ever stall that I will switch to TKD. Just trained again and felt good. Cant wait to hit 10% or we


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

88,7 this morning, a new all time low. Seems that 2000kcal works much better so far.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Training also going well here. 3 times a week full body still.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Gacheru said:


> Post workout relaxed and flexed
> 
> View attachment 155398
> 
> ...


Which is which ?


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Hehe nice one. The second one is flexed


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Weight still dropping at a nice rate. Maybe even a lill bit too quick but will stay with 2000kcal for now. Not much muscle to lose anyways


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Binged yesterday, was strict today again. Not good but gladly the binge only lasted one day.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Weight is under pre binge weight again. Under 88 for first time. Going in the right direction.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

http://psi.pgtb.me/QRxCq1

Guys please vote on Jon West. Buddy of me and it would really mean a lot to him. As you read his discription you see he truly wants to help people. Thanks, means a lot to me.


----------

